# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Roatan

## griemersma

Thinking about going to Roatan for a week.  Has anyone been to this location?  Trying to figure out if this is a good option or not.  Thanks.

----------


## andynap

I never heard of it before your post. It looks very interesting- beautiful beaches. Also it's evidently a great dive place.

----------


## griemersma

The other nice thing about this location is that it will only take about 7 hours to get there with a stop in Houston.  Continental flies direct from Houston to Roatan on Saturdays.  It also looks like there are a lot of villas/homes to rent on the VRBO website.  Will continue to research and see if it is a good option this winter.

----------


## MIke R

big time cruise ship stop

----------


## GramChop

excellent diving.

----------


## nnoska

mike is right, just became big time cruise ship place, with the new dock, utilla is an isle just off, check out utilla lodge.

----------

